# Legendary Bottom fishing seminar



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Late notice but I hope everyone gets a chance to come to Legendary Marine in Destin for free food and a bottom fishing seminar on Tuesday June 7th. Myself and Tim Broome will be giving out all the secrets we know to catch Grouper, Snapper, Amberjack, and anything else you want to talk about. You can get all the details from Legendary's face book page or just show up about 6 pm. I always look forward to talking fishing with lots of good people. I make a lot of new friends every year and that's always fun. I will stay and talk fishing, show you tackle, rigging and such for as long as you want. Weather is going to be to bad to fish, so come on out to a fun night. I look forward to seeing all my old friends there and make a few more. Good luck everyone and be safe out there. 
Capt. Delynn Sigler


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Damn, I'll be working Baytown in Sandestin


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Street address for GPS?*

If you have a street address I might be able to find it. I know I have seen it before but I might be pressed for time. thanks again


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

4601 Legendary Marina Dr, Destin FL


If y'all want to learn from the best of the best, this is your chance. Delynn has done a bunch of seminars for us over the years and I'm glad to see him continuing to share his knowledge through this venue. 

If you have any doubts about his credibility, I urge you to click his screen name, click on his posts and let the pictures speak for themselves. Cat has it dialed in and even the most experienced angler can learn a thing or 12 from him.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm headed that way


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job guys. It was well worth the trip.


----------

